
BirdFood: Smarter RSS Feed for Twitter with Yahoo Pipes - wheels
http://scotchi.net/2008/12/birdfood-smarter-rss-feed-for-twitter-with-yahoo-pipes/
======
davidw
I thought this was interesting not because of the results, but because it lets
you have a look at how the thing is put together and modify it:

[http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.edit?_id=2d3d8f5b375297570...](http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.edit?_id=2d3d8f5b3752975703a56518cb417d99)

